# efecto capacitivo de los cables



## dyc (Ene 18, 2008)

Buenas, he oido y leido en muchos sitios hablar sobre el efecto de capacidad de los cables segun su longitud o cuando unos estan cerca de otros etc... pero me podria explicar alguien porque al aumentar la longitud aumenta el efecto capacitivo del cable, y esa capacidad como se podria representar en un esquema de un circuito? Desde el cable a masa o entre dos puntos de ese cable o como? Tambien tengo entendido (esto no lo se muy seguro) que en los cables apantallados lo que se consgiue es mantener el efecto capacitivo constante a lo largo de todo el cable al aislar sus dos cables interiores entre si, o no es asi? Quien entienda del tema le agradeceria me explicase el tema este de los cables y sus efectos de capacidad, gracias de antemano. Un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 18, 2008)

Por definicion un condensador esta formado por dos placas, en este caso dos hilos separados por un aislante
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condensador_(eléctrico)

La capacidad del condensador/hilo depende de la SUPERFICIE de las placas/hilo, como mas largo es el hilo mas superficie tiene y por tanto mas capacidad.

El tema de los cables coaxiales es bastante mas complejo...

En aplicaciones practicas normalmente no se tiene en cuenta la capacidad, si no la impedancia del cable, 50ohms(tipico emisoras) o 75ohms(tipico TV).

La mision de la pantalla es impedir que entren CAMPOS ELECTRICOS EXTERNOS en la señal que circula por el cable interior.


----------



## julitop (Ene 18, 2008)

Tambien agregaria que mientras menos separacion halla entre las placas (en este caso los cables) mayor tambien sera la capacidad.

saludos!


----------



## ZOH (Ene 19, 2008)

Puedes encontrar mucha información sobre el tema si buscas líneas de transmisión, es un tema de comunicaciones en el que se tiene en cuenta la impedancia que se genera en un cable. Es más complejo a que solo sean paralelos porque se da el caso de que sean coaxiales o que esten trensados. es muy interesante, si tienes una duda específica con gusto te colaboro.


----------



## dyc (Ene 19, 2008)

Hola a todos muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, por ultimo ZOH yo no sabia eso de los cables trenzados, en que consiste el efecto que se da en ellos? O alguna pagina donde expliquen estas cosas tambien me iria bien, nada mas y muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Electricista (Ene 19, 2008)

Agregando a las sugerencias dadas, quiero decirte que la capacidad del cable si puede afectar aunque sea en corriente continua si es que el cable con una longitud tal que al ser conectado en serie con algun relé,este (el relé) puede activarse solo con la variacion de voltaje o al deconectar y conectar la energia del sistema, esto es muy comun en sistemas de comando.
y en sistemas de CA cuando un contactor de muy baja potencia se intala en serie a un cable que al final tiene una boya,por ejemplo para controlar el nivel del agua, , cuando cierrael contacto final,el contactor hace funcionar la bomba, pero cuando abre, la capacidad del cable afecta a la bobina del contactor que aunque sea con bajo voltaje esta aun continua cerrando los contactos y la bomba continua funcionando...bueno,espero te sirva esta información
Carlos Alberto - Brasil


----------



## ZOH (Ene 19, 2008)

dyc dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, por ultimo ZOH yo no sabia eso de los cables trenzados, en que consiste el efecto que se da en ellos? O alguna pagina donde expliquen estas cosas tambien me iria bien, nada mas y muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.



Como te dije se encuentra mucho buscando lineas de transmisión, el efecto de el cable trenzado consiste básicamente en que si la corriente circula en un sentido por una linea y por la otra en sentido contrario, entonces los campos son opuestos en dirección lo que hace que se anulen en la mayor parte del recorrido.


----------



## ArPi (May 14, 2008)

En relación a esta pregunta, alguien tiene modelado esta problematica, pero del punto de vista de cables de baja tensión. En general la documentaciòn que existe es asociados a lineas de transmisión, donde se consideran geometrias de circitos de lineas.

Si alguien tiene algo, les agradeceré


----------



## ZOH (May 14, 2008)

No entiendo bien tu punto, pero existe  teoria para modelos de comunicaciones que son de baja tensión, o que es lo que necesitas?


----------



## ArPi (May 15, 2008)

ZOH,

Lo que necesito es justamente el modelo de baja potencia, de manera de poder modelar este problema. Te garadecere cualquier ayuda.


----------



## Alfonso Rojí (May 15, 2008)

Los cables en C.A (corriente alterna) presentan una capacidad, una inducción y una resistencia, osea se comporta como un circuito RLC.
La bobina y la R van en serie y el C en paralelo. Asi se representa. Cuanto más largo es el cable mayor es su restividad, su impedancia y su capacidad.

Los cables coaxiales ya son otra cosa como decía el compañero más arriba. Se toma en cuenta su impedancia no su capacidad.
Espero te sirva de algo mi comentario.


----------



## tavo1094 (May 17, 2012)

Electricista dijo:


> Agregando a las sugerencias dadas, quiero decirte que la capacidad del cable si puede afectar aunque sea en corriente continua si es que el cable con una longitud tal que al ser conectado en serie con algun relé,este (el relé) puede activarse solo con la variacion de voltaje o al deconectar y conectar la energia del sistema, esto es muy comun en sistemas de comando.
> y en sistemas de CA cuando un contactor de muy baja potencia se intala en serie a un cable que al final tiene una boya,por ejemplo para controlar el nivel del agua, , cuando cierrael contacto final,el contactor hace funcionar la bomba, pero cuando abre, la capacidad del cable afecta a la bobina del contactor que aunque sea con bajo voltaje esta aun continua cerrando los contactos y la bomba continua funcionando...bueno,espero te sirva esta información
> Carlos Alberto - Brasil



Hola. 

HOla muchachos, soy nuevo y aprovechando el tema . 

Tengo un problema con conmutación y creo que tiene ver con efecto capacitivo. Leyendo la ayuda de ELECTRICISTA , pensé que podría ayudarme

Acabo de montar un puente H para soportar 20 A. El problema inicial era que no me duraba un dia funcionando. Recalcule valores y ya ni siquiera se siente un alza en temperatura de los tips 35 y 36. Para el control utilizo 2n3904. Sucede que si pulso, hago un puente en la tarjeta, sea para abrir o cerrar, el puente me funciona.Ahora,  los pulsadores reales estan ubicados a 60 mts, ya que el sistema esta implementado para un parqueadero de conjunto residencial y la porteria se encuentra a esta distancia de la puerta. Entonces cuando conecto los cables de estos puladores normalmente abiertos a distancia, los motores se activan y se abre suavemente una de las puertas ocasionando a la vez calentamiento excesivo de los TIP's. Estuve leyendo y puede producirse un efecto capacitivo por la longitud del cable pero no logro entender como solucionar esto de forma correcta. Me aconsejaron poner una resistencia a tierra.  Que puedo hacer???


----------



## Scooter (May 17, 2012)

Mas bien yo diría que se te inducen cosas en los cables. Yo bajaría la impedancia de los cables poniendo unas resistencias a negativo. Pon un esquema y hablamos.


----------



## tavo1094 (May 17, 2012)

ESTE ES el esquema . Había olvidado adjuntarla.



Que debo hacer??, Se me informa que ya adjunte el archivo en el foro?

Este si es!!!, discúlpenme por el error.


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2012)

Según veo la resistencia de base es de 10k, y en 60m de cable puede entrar mucha porquería, yo lo pondría algo así:



Osea poner una resistencia a tierra que baje la impedancia, el valor relativamente bajo comparado con la de base de 10k puedes probar con varios.


----------



## tavo1094 (May 18, 2012)

Scooter muchas gracias parcero, aplicaré su ayuda!!!!...Luego le comentaré qué sucedió.





Scooter dijo:


> Según veo la resistencia de base es de 10k, y en 60m de cable puede entrar mucha porquería, yo lo pondría algo así:
> 
> 
> 
> Osea poner una resistencia a tierra que baje la impedancia, el valor relativamente bajo comparado con la de base de 10k puedes probar con varios.



Scooter una pregunta al respecto.

La tierra para esa resistencia seria la de mi cto o debe ser tierra virtual?. Si realizo su conexión recomendada estaria seguro de trabajar en corte y saturacion, y el flujo de corrientes??

Gracias!!


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2012)

Es el negativo de tu circuito que puede que esté o no conectado a tierra.


----------

